# Averia en televisor



## adriansito (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola tengo un problema con el televisor.
Resulta que empezo quedandose la pantalla negra y una linea blanca horizontal en medio, le cambie el integrado TDA4665 y un par de condensadores electroliticos cercanos al TDA y la imagen ya aparece pero en la parte superior de la pantalla se ve la imagen plegada y como con lineas.... Que podria ser lo que provoca ese pliegue?
Os dejo datos del TV:

Marca:Kneissel
Modelo: STV2810
Chásis: K110-07

Gracias y saludos de antemano.


----------



## alversi (Feb 8, 2007)

tu problema es el barrido horizontal generalmente es causado por la desconecion de las bonina horizontales del yugo o problemas en los componentes asociados te digo algo en el yugo sale cuatro cables dos es el que controla la salida vertical y mide una baja resitencia(amarrilo,verde), y en la horizontal mide una alta resistencia (rojo, azul) normalmente es asi suerte espero que te sirva


----------



## adriansito (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola, todo resuelto era el integrado TDA3654 que del calor se produjo una rotura en la soldadura en sus patillas. Resolde las patillas del integrado y funcionando. Gracias.


----------

